# 4.5 month old weight, very concerned!



## GSDluver4lyfe

My puppy Mace will be 5 months on May 9th and I am concerned about his weight currently he weighs 26#. At first it wasnt a big deal but as the weeks go on he's just not growing. He eats quite alot about 4 cups a day plus canned food and treats when training. Also when he eats his stomach gets really big like he's bloating. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## ldpeterson

If the pup has checked out healthy by the vet then no I would not be concerned. Puppies grow at different rates. Annabelle was 33 lbs. at that age and it took her 2 years to grow into the 72 lb. female that she is. I think at 1 year she was still weighing 58 lbs. She just grew really really slow, which is exactly what you want.


----------



## BowWowMeow

26 pounds is very small for a 5 month old male gsd. Is he a purebred gsd? What does your vet say? Have you taken in a fecal sample recently? What are his poops like? What kind of food are you feeding? 

I would get him into the vet for a work up.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Thanks for the replies!

Mace is a purebred GSD. The vet said he was healthy the last time I took him in. But he doesnt really take the time to explain things, kinda like get in get out. I'm thinking of switching vets. Right now I have him on natural choice large breed puppy (switching him to Canidae once his bag is almost gone). His poop looks normal, no loose stool blood or anything. 

Someone mentioned dwarfism to me, and now I am very concerned, I am all for slow-growth but this seems a little too slow. I will make a vet appointment for as soon as possible.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I doubt he's a dwarf. They are really small and look very different. There is someone on this board who has a dwarf and I think she is about 13 pounds now! Here is a site on dwarf gsds: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Meadows/6074/

He could just be a really slow grower. How big were his parents?


----------



## ldpeterson

Ha! The first vet I ever took Annabelle to said she was a dwarf because she was so small. She said she should weigh AT LEAST 50 lbs. at 5 months and there she was tipping the scales at 33. The vet even brought some of the techs in the room to see the GSD dwarf puppy.







Needless to say I didn't take her back to that office and she certainly isn't a dwarf now!

If the puppy is gaining weight and healthy otherwise again, I wouldn't worry. Perhaps he will not be a super huge GSD but still within the standard. 

Annabelle gained about 2 lbs. a week until she was 8 months old. If your boy did that he would be about 46 lbs. at 8 months, add another 10 lbs. until a year (56 lbs.) and then another 15 lbs. filling out would put him around 70 lbs. as an adult. Perfectly within the GSD weight range. 

That's just a guess and that's how Annabelle gained but just an example of how it can all work out in the end.









Of course he may just sprout up another 20 lb. within the next month or so. You never can tell.


----------



## Catu

This thread is reassuring to me, since I have the same concern, but since there are several cases like us that later reach the standard then we have to just forget about scales and concentrate in that our pups are otherwise healthy.

Diabla is 15 kg (about 33 pounds) at 5,5 months old, with 51 cms, at the shoulders (20,07 in.) and the standard says 55-60 cms. so she's not so below it. Both fathers are within standard, being the mother even in the big side of it. Which is the height of Mace? I tend to thrust more in that than in weight with fat dogs as much into fashion than even vets tend to forget what a lean dog is.

She must have gone through a sprout this last week, since she got suddenly a bit skinny for my taste so I hope to put at least 1 more kg. on her in the next days adjusting his ration and adding some eggs. She used to have lose stools but I finally found a food that suits her and now they couldn't be firmer. We had a vet appointment last week and she is in perfect health. 

At the age of your pup she got into her food bag (again) and you should have seen her belly... she looked like a donkey


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You could also ask the breeder?


----------



## Smithie86

You could check into whether or not he is a developmentally delayed GSD. If I remember correctly, there are one or two people (one a breeder) that can speak to that on this board.


----------



## nitetrane98

I guess it really boils down to the size of the dog and proportion. Mack was 44lbs at his last checkup a few weeks ago. He was a little over 4 months then. He is about 20 in. at the shoulders. If he weighed 26lbs he would look positively emaciated. With gentle pressure I can feel his ribs. Does your's feel skinny and boney? Do his front legs look like two Louisville Sluggers? 

Kind of sounds like a case of worms. When they check for them at the vet's it's not always guaranteed that the little pooper scooper will bring out an egg or segment of worm. Check his stool really close.

If he seems proportional to his size, I guess you can put him in the slow grower category and not worry as much. Otherwise, I think something is amiss and would be concerned.


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86You could check into whether or not he is a developmentally delayed GSD. If I remember correctly, there are one or two people (one a breeder) that can speak to that on this board.


What is that? I tried to google it, but didn't find results.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I have been trying to come in contact with the breeder but have not heard back from her. 

Mace is very skinny, all bones are practicall visible. His structure is not small or fragile, and he looks like an average 4 month old puppy, just not putting aby weight on, so he's becoming more and more skinny, as his weight isnt keeping up with his body. Also he is very short (lenght wise), I dont kow if that could affect his weight (he's almost square). I really dont care about how big he gets (within standard would be nice) and would prefer 70-80# full grown. 

What does developmentally delayed mean? Does it affect health in any way?


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeI have been trying to come in contact with the breeder but have not heard back from her.
> 
> Mace is very skinny, all bones are practicall visible. His structure is not small or fragile, and he looks like an average 4 month old puppy, just not putting aby weight on, so he's becoming more and more skinny, as his weight isnt keeping up with his body. Also he is very short (lenght wise), I dont kow if that could affect his weight (he's almost square). I really dont care about how big he gets (within standard would be nice) and would prefer 70-80# full grown.


I don't think you answered my question earlier: Have you had a fecal done lately? Worms could be the answer. Given the amount he eats and your description of his physique he could also have a medical condition that makes it difficult to gain weight like EPI. Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I'm sorry, I must have missed that question. No, I havent done a fecal lately. I will drop some off at the vet tomorrow. I'm trying to upload some recent pics to photobucket, but my computer is SOOO slow. I will post a pic as soon as they are uploaded.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Here are some recent pics of Mace (please excuse my disgusting backyard that the dogs decided to ruin).


----------



## BowWowMeow

My backyard looks like that too right now. It's the joy of having a young dog with lots of energy to burn!









He does look very skinny and little. If he has a bad case of worms then that would stunt his growth and make it difficult for his body to keep nutrients. 
Here is some information about worms: http://www.canismajor.com/dog/worms.html

Hopefully that's what it is because that is easy to treat. When was the last time he was wormed?

If he tests negative for worms then I would suspect EPI or something else that would hinder his ability to digest and properly use the nutrients in his food. If the stool sample is negative we'll have to get the attention of some of the health experts on this board to see what you should test for.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I hope it is worms and nothing major. He hasnt been wormed since he left the breeders at 13 weeks I believe (she said he was UTD wormed ect and all he needed was his rabies, which I am waiting about another month or so before I do that). We will be going to the vets tomorrow and see what might be wrong with him.


----------



## Cooper&me

He does look on the skinny side but very cute.
Hope it is just worms.


----------



## scannergirl

Yes- lovely pup. Keep us posted.


----------



## BucksMom

Mace is a beautiful boy, please keep us posted on what you find
out at the vets.


----------



## KCandMace

Love his name









And his coloring.

Just a little skinny looking. I hope you find out soon why he isn't putting on the pounds.


----------



## Rügen

He is a beautiful boy with a very sweet face.

Hope he is okay? If you are still thinking about a new vet I'm sure someone here could recommend one if you wouldn't mind sharing where about you are looking.


----------



## TNGSD

My Radar is hard to keep wieght on.... He started out with runny poop as we were getting his food straight and then after 2 fecals my vet mentioned that they needed to worm him because they found a few eggs in his fecal that had been missed the 1st fecal... (had the 2nd done because poop was still runny) which I guess can happen in the cycle of the whole life of a worm. Anyway, that made me wonder if I should just get him wormed on a regualar basis no matter what a fecal says... Now we have that all straightened out but he still has to eat a lot of food to maintain his weight. At 3 months he is eating at least 4 cups of Innova puppy a day plus kibble used for training and other training treats and he could still stand to gain weight. His ribs still show a little. He is about 20 lbs at just 3 months. Radar is extremely active. How much and what do you feed? I'll be anxious to hear updates on Mace! He is a beautiful pup!


----------



## slappy815

Everytime I read a post like this, since I have the same conserns, it makes me wonder why there is no height growth chart. It seems like that would be just as good of a way to track a pups growth.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Thankyou all for the replies. I couldnt get a vet appointment until Friday (arrggg!!). So I spent a good time of the day sifting through his poop, seeing if I could find anything (I know gross!). But no signs of worms or anything (my neighbors must think I'm crazy, outside with goggles, a mask, gloves and magnifying glass looking at dog poop, lol). But when we go in I will take a fecal sample with me. 

I measured his height today and he is 18.5 inches tall, and gained .5lbs. 

He gets 4 cups a day, plus canned, plus treats and snacks. And I feed him Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy, but I will be switching foods soon.


----------



## RobinB

I would consider switching foods sooner rather then later.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/04/pet_food_recalls93.html

I am not saying that anything is wrong with the food but since the puppy isn't doing well it wouldn't hurt to change it and see what happens.


----------



## Catu

Can you talk to the breeder and ask how are their brothers doing?

Just yesterday I talked with mine (eeeeer, Diabla's) and said me he kept 3 sister of her for his SAR team members and all are in the same range of Diabla, so I was relieved to know there is nothing I've done wrong.


----------



## Smithie86

1. 1st thing is to check for worms. We always do Panacur to make sure we treat for all. 
2. We want the puppy to stay on the same food for the 1st 4 weeks. That way, if there is an issue, you can mark food as not an issue.
3. We feed high quality adult food and watch the fat content of any other food. Look at what else is being fed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: lokis'famEverytime I read a post like this, since I have the same conserns, it makes me wonder why there is no height growth chart. It seems like that would be just as good of a way to track a pups growth.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

I think...


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: lokis'famEverytime I read a post like this, since I have the same conserns, it makes me wonder why there is no height growth chart. It seems like that would be just as good of a way to track a pups growth.


There is not. Only wheight and I've been looking a lot so... with so many puppies on this board, why don't we start one?

I'm opening a new thread.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

We now have a thread (sticky) for height BUT weight is also a good clue. I'm with the others that Mace seems to be too thin. I'm all for lean, but he's into the skinny.

What are you feeding? How much? And are his poops good?


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Just got back from the vets. I called again as I was very worried because his stomach was very huge and hard and he was moping around. And they squeezed me in. He had roundworms. I got him de-wormed so all should be fine now. I'm going back in 3 weeks for his last round of puppy shots. I cant say much on the public forum (as every little detail gets passed on from someone on this forum and others) but if anyone would like to know more information please PM me.

I'm switching him to Solid Gold food and see how he does on it. Hopefully now he can start growing properly and not look malnurished. 

Thankyou everyone for your replies and concerns.

Ally


----------



## Catu

Good! You're a good Mom, you knew there was something wrong, you investigated, asked for help and information and now Mace is on his way to be the gorgeous boy he's meant to be.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Thankyou, LicanAntai, that really meant alot! I was feeling down because I felt so bad for him. But your right, now he can grow and mature to his full potential!!


----------



## chevysmom

Glad to hear that Mace is on the mend! How's he doing?

My guy weighed 42 pounds at 4½ months.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Thanks Chevy'smom!! Mace is doing great now, he gained about 6 pounds in the first few days after he was treated (I didnt think it would happen that fast). And now he weighs between 35-38lbs (bathroom scale is so unrealible), and just turned 5 months yesterday. I would post pics but my mom hid the camera because she claims I use all her battery on the dogs, lol. I've been looking for it for almost a week now, no sign of it, lol.


----------



## kelso

Glad to hear Mace is doing well! And we must have pictures......

He is a gorgeous boy


----------



## Blue's Best Pal

update?


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: Blue's Best Palupdate?


and pics? i'd like to see how he is doing also


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Mace is doing great, he's still small 55lbs at 8 months. He is just very short, he has a thick body with tree trunks for legs, and a HUGE head with monster ears, lol. He's happy and healthy and thats all that matters. I dont have any recent pics, but I will post some when I do get some. Thankyou again for all your help and concern.

Ally


----------

